# My new setup



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

SMOK R200 with the Wotofo Serpant RTA.... nice and compact

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (25/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> SMOK R200 with the Wotofo Serpant RTA.... nice and compact


I see a goblin mini in your future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

Christos said:


> I see a goblin mini in your future


The only thing is that bottom fill screw....


----------



## Christos (25/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> The only thing is that bottom fill screw....


The v2 is top fill.


----------



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

Christos said:


> The v2 is top fill.


Nice! Can you build single coils in it? Got enough dual rtas.


----------



## Christos (25/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> Nice! Can you build single coils in it? Got enough dual rtas.


I believe it comes with the same coil shutoff part with the v1 to enable single coil builds.


----------



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

Christos said:


> I believe it comes with the same coil shutoff part with the v1 to enable single coil builds.


I've got the bellus with the adapter... blocks of half the airflow though. I'm assuming its the same vibe with the goblin?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (25/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> I've got the bellus with the adapter... blocks of half the airflow though. I'm assuming its the same vibe with the goblin?


I don't own a bellus but it sounds like a similar device.


----------



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

Christos said:


> I don't own a bellus but it sounds like a similar device.


I like my airflow wide open so that wont work for me  i may get one anyway though


----------



## Silver (25/3/16)

Nice setup @jguile415 
Wish you well for it

How are you finding the Serpent?
You enjoying it and what build do you have in it if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

Silver said:


> Nice setup @jguile415
> Wish you well for it
> 
> How are you finding the Serpent?
> You enjoying it and what build do you have in it if I may ask?


Loving it so far! Great deck to build on and brilliant flavour  currently trying out some of the geekvape weaver wire 9 wraps at .58ohm... its pretty good. Gonna try a triple twisted ss316l build in it tomorrow. I've been preferring single twisted builds over dual coil builds recently hence the serpant purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (25/3/16)

A nice looking setup.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (25/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> I like my airflow wide open so that wont work for me  i may get one anyway though



Gv avocado bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (25/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> Loving it so far! Great deck to build on and brilliant flavour  currently trying out some of the geekvape weaver wire 9 wraps at .58ohm... its pretty good. Gonna try a triple twisted ss316l build in it tomorrow. I've been preferring single twisted builds over dual coil builds recently hence the serpant purchase.


I am busy vaping on my Serpent with a parallel coil, great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

Mac75 said:


> Gv avocado bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the next tank on the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (25/3/16)

Petrus said:


> I am busy vaping on my Serpent with a parallel coil, great flavour.


This build deck is a game changer! Better than the velocity deck in my humble opinion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

